# Dark Eldar religion



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Do the Dark Eldar worship Slaanesh and the other choas gods? if not what do they worship or are they all Atheist's?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

They do NOT worship slaanesh....I thought so when I 1st started to play. I think they worship themselves.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not sure if Atheist would be the right name. I mean, they know that 'gods' exist, like Slaanesh and the rest of the Chaos pantheon; there were also the old Eldar gods who seemed to be a lot more communicable/interactive with the Eldar race. So, I think that the concept of god would be known about by the DE, but the 'fitness' of these beings to be worshipped is utterly discounted as a possibility.
Locustgate is right in the respect that the DE could really be said to worship themselves. They have no time to spare on others. Why should they sacrifice what they have to something else for help that they don't think they need? They are (in their own minds and in many ways in reality) masters of the galaxy, able to come and go as they please, take what they want and do what they want with it.
Although, having siad that, the new DE 'dex mentions that they still regard entities from the old Eldar pantheon, known as the Dark Muses. These were 'gods-lite', in a way, and it seems that if a DE is regarded well enough for their power, intelligence and cruelty, then they can actually be elevated by DE society to become one of thse Muses. Vect is said to be almost assured such a legacy _if_ he ever dies!

GFP


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I haven't read the new Dark Eldar Dex yet but would it not be possible that they still worship the same gods as the Craftworld Eldar?
The DE are pretty much what the Eldar race was before the fall so I would imagine they would follow what is left of the Eldar pantheon.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> I haven't read the new Dark Eldar Dex yet but would it not be possible that they still worship the same gods as the Craftworld Eldar?
> The DE are pretty much what the Eldar race was before the fall so I would imagine they would follow what is left of the Eldar pantheon.


No. They despise the Eldar Pantheon for being weak enough to fall prey to what the Eldar themselves created. 

The only gods they hold any level of respect for are Khaine, the god of murder, Cegorach, god oof the Harlequins whom the DE admire, and the Dark Muses as mentioned above.

That said, they are less likely to engage in actual worship than to simply admit their respect for these entities. After all, every dark eldar owes loyalty only to him/herself.


Also worthy of brief mention in relation to the OP are the solar cults. There are still barely a few cults within the Dark Eldar society who worship the suns. Why is not really explained in any great detail, but most DE do not share their views, seeing the stars as just another power source to be drained, used and then thrown away once the denizens of the dark city are done with it.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Makes sense I suppose, that's what I get for not reading the dex yet.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

It would be quite funny if there was a small cult of DE that actually worshiped Slaanesh.

I mean, it was Slaanesh that screwed them over in the first place, but they might treat him as a vengeful God and worship him while taking pleasure in doing "the rounds" for him. :laugh:

Compare it to our religion, and our God.
Churches put fear into people, speaking of a loving yet vengeful God, and if you do wrong by him then you are sent to a place of eternal fire and torture, or else he will curse your village with the plague/floods/whatever.

In a way, our "God" is a lot like Slaanesh. :laugh:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> In a way, our "God" is a lot like Slaanesh. :laugh:


Um.....God doesn't turn you into a hermaphrodite as a reward or destroy your empire because you brought it into existence .


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

But how are the Dark Eldar not being consumed by Slaanesh? I think I have a vague understanding but am not sure...


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Androxine Vortex said:


> But how are the Dark Eldar not being consumed by Slaanesh? I think I have a vague understanding but am not sure...


They are but they slow it by eating other's soul.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

And they also have the protection of the webway that also slows the drain.


----------

